# ليه الفرق في عدد ايام تطهير المرأة بعد ولادة الذكر والأنثى



## التواقة للجنة (15 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا عايزة اعرف الفرق هنا بين ولادة الذكر وولادة الانثى فى هذة الاية معلش انا نفسى افهم بليييييييز
-و قال الرب لموسى اوص بني اسرائيل اذا حملت امرأة و ولدت ذكرا تظل الام في جالة نجاسة سبعة ايام كما في ايام فترة الحيض وفي اليوم الثامن يجري ختان الطفل و على المرأة ان تبقة ثلاثة و ثلاثين يوما اخرى الى ان تطهر من نزيفها فلا تمس اي شيء مقدس ولا تحضر الى المقدس الى ان تتم ايام تطهيرها 
وان ولدت انثى فانها تظل في حالة نجاسة مدة اسبوعين كما في فترة الحيض و تبقى سنة و ستين يوما حتى تطهر من نزيفها و عندما تكمل ايام تطهيرها سواء ولدت ذكرا ام انثى تحضر حملا تقدمه محرقة و كذلك فرخ حمام او يمامة ذبيحة الخطيئة الى مدخل خيمة الاجتماع الى الكاهن فيقربها امام الرب و يكفر عنها و تطهر من نزيفها ........​


----------



## أَمَة (15 مارس 2010)

*رد: اية الفرق؟*



التواقة للجنة قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
اختي الحبيبة التواقة للجنة

أعذريني اني غيرت لون الإقتباس الى الأسود لأن الأحمر يستعمل إستئنائيا في سياق الموضوع للدلالة على أهمية معينة، وأيضا من قبل المشرفين للتنبيه. 

اشكرك اولا على اسلوبك المهذب في كل مواضيعك ومشاركتك - انا متابعة لها ولكني امسك عن الإشتراك عندما ارى الإخوة والأخوات سبقوني الى الرد. .


لقد رأيت مصدر سؤالك لمجرد أن وضعته في محرك البحث في جوجل. أحزنني أن كاتبه كتبه تحت عناوان "وقفة تأمل لا أكثر" في حين أنه أراد التدليس والتضليل، وأساء بكلماته الى الكتاب المقدس، ولم يكلف نفسه بذكر عدد الأصحاح الذي اقتبس منه الكلام، لا بل هو *بدل* كلمة *ستة* وستين يوما الى *سنة* وستين يوما ليشير باصبع الإتهام الى التمييز بين الذكر والأنثى في المسيحية واليهود. لعل البعض سيأتي مدافعا ليقول أنها غلطة مطبعية، ولكن من يقرأ الموضوع كاملا سيتأكد من كلامي.

لذلك ارتأيت أن أقتبس لك الكلام بنفسي: 

سفر اللاويين الأصحاح 1
1 وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: 
2 «قُلْ لِبَنِي اسْرَائِيلَ: اذَا حَبِلَتِ امْرَاةٌ وَوَلَدَتْ ذَكَرا تَكُونُ نَجِسَةً سَبْعَةَ ايَّامٍ. كَمَا فِي ايَّامِ طَمْثِ عِلَّتِهَا تَكُونُ نَجِسَةً. 
3 وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّامِنِ يُخْتَنُ لَحْمُ غُرْلَتِهِ. 
4 ثُمَّ تُقِيمُ ثَلاثَةً وَثَلاثِينَ يَوْما فِي دَمِ تَطْهِيرِهَا. كُلَّ شَيْءٍ مُقَدَّسٍ لا تَمَسَّ وَالَى الْمَقْدِسِ لا تَجِئْ حَتَّى تَكْمُلَ ايَّامُ تَطْهِيرِهَا. 
5 وَانْ وَلَدَتْ انْثَى تَكُونُ نَجِسَةً اسْبُوعَيْنِ كَمَا فِي طَمْثِهَا. ثُمَّ تُقِيمُ* سِتَّةً* وَسِتِّينَ يَوْما فِي دَمِ تَطْهِيرِهَا. 
6 وَمَتَى كَمِلَتْ ايَّامُ تَطْهِيرِهَا *لاجْلِ ابْنٍ اوِ ابْنَةٍ* *تَاتِي بِخَرُوفٍ* حَوْلِيٍّ مُحْرَقَةً وَفَرْخِ حَمَامَةٍ اوْ يَمَامَةٍ ذَبِيحَةَ خَطِيَّةٍ الَى بَابِ خَيْمَةِ الاجْتِمَاعِ الَى الْكَاهِنِ 
7 فَيُقَدِّمُهُمَا امَامَ الرَّبِّ* وَيُكَفِّرُ عَنْهَا فَتَطْهَرُ* مِنْ يَنْبُوعِ دَمِهَا. هَذِهِ شَرِيعَةُ الَّتِي تَلِدُ ذَكَرا اوْ انْثَى. 
8 وَانْ لَمْ تَنَلْ يَدُهَا كِفَايَةً لِشَاةٍ تَاخُذُ يَمَامَتَيْنِ اوْ فَرْخَيْ حَمَامٍ الْوَاحِدَ مُحْرَقَةً وَالْاخَرَ ذَبِيحَةَ خَطِيَّةٍ فَيُكَفِّرُ عَنْهَا الْكَاهِنُ فَتَطْهُرُ». 
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Leviticus/12

نأتي الى الرد على سؤالك.

(1) نرى هنا نظرة الله للخطية ونتائجها. بعد طرد آدم وحواء من الفردوس اصبح المولود مولودا خارج العهد مع الله. لذلك فالمرأة حين تلد -ومع أن الأبناء عطية إلهية لكن لأن حياة الإنسان قد فسدت بالخطية خلال العصيان الأول- تكون المرأة قد ولدت طفل فى حالة ساقطة ونظراً لإرتباطها به فهى تعتبر هى الأخرى نجسة لأنها ولدت ولداً ميتاً أي أن مصيره الموت ولكنها تتطهر يوم ختانه أى حين يصير عضواً فى عهد الله لأن الختان هو عهد الله مع شعبه اسرائيل.


طبعا هذا كلام الله الى شعبه ليذكرهم بخطيئتهم وبأنهم خارج عهده ميتون، ولكن عهد الختان كان رمزا لعهد الخلاص الأبدى بمجيئ السيد المسيح الذي مات عن خطئية آدم وحواء وخطايا العالم من أجل خلاص العالم. 


(2) الآية رقم 6 أعلاه تشير الى حاجة الإنسان منذ ولادته الى لتطهير ولميلاد الجديد بالموت مع الرب المصلوب ليحيا مقدساً له فهذا الطقس يعلن أننا كلنا مرفوضون نجسون لولا تدخل الله.

(3)لماذ ضوعفت المدة بالنسبة لولادة البنت؟
*أولاً*: في دراسات كثيرة للكتاب المقدس نجد أن *الذكر يُشير إلى النفس والأنثى إلى الجسد*. فإذا كانت النفس تحتاج إلى تطهير روحي (في مياه المعمودية) فالجسد ينعم بالطهارة مع النفس في مياه المعمودية ولكنه يحتاج إلى مجهود مضاعف بعد العماد، إذ يحمل ثقلاً يلزم ضبطه وقمعه.

*ثانيًا*: هذا التمييز لا يعني تمييزًا بين الجنسين، لإننا لو أعدنا قراءة الآية رقم 6 من سفر اللاويين أعلاه لوجدنا أن *الذبيحة المقدمة عن الولد هي بعينها التي تقدم عن البنت،* وكما يقول بولس الرسول: "إن الرجل والمرأة هما واحد في المسيح يسوع ربنا" (غلا 3: 28، كو 3: 11).


*على الهامش*:

اليكِ هذا التفسير الذي جاء كردٍ على نفس سؤالك وقد رأيته على موقع يهودي، وهو لا يختلف بشيء عن تشبيه* النفس والجسد*: 

http://www.inner.org/responsa/leter1/RESP6.HTM 
يقول الرد: The deep reason is that a female represents _kelim_, vessels. A boy represents lights. The origin of vessels is higher and double with respect to the origin of the lights


because of the doubly high origin of vessels as opposed to the lights that fill the vessels
بما معناه أن الانثى تمثل "الوعاء" والولد يمثل "النور" الذي يملأ الوعاء. فأهمية الوعاء مزدوجة القيمة للحفاظ على النور الذي يملأها.


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (16 مارس 2010)

*رد: اية الفرق؟*




> و تبقى سنة و ستين يوما حتى تطهر


 
*ياساتر يارب !!!*
*تأكدي اختي التواقة للجنة من الكلام الموجود على الإنترنت وذلك بمقارنته مع الكتاب المقدس ..*
*وانتي على الطريق الصحيح بأنك تسألي عن كل شيء مهما كان صغيرا فهو كبير بالنسبة لكي .*

*شكرا لأختي أمة ربنا يبارك خدمتك .*
*شكرا لسؤالك واتمنى ان تناقشي الرد ان لم تفهميه او ...*
*ربنا يبارك حياتكم جميعا .. *


----------



## NEW_MAN (16 مارس 2010)

*رد: اية الفرق؟*

نشكر الله من اجل رد الاخت أمة ، الرب يبارك في حياتها .

احب فقط اضيف تفسير العلامّة (جون جيل) 

John Gill

http://www.biblestudytools.com/commentaries/gills-exposition-of-the-bible/leviticus-12-5.html

what a learned man F16 suggests, that  a male infant circumcised on the eighth day, by the profusion of its own blood,  bears part of the purgation; wherefore the mother, for the birth of a female,  must suffer twice the time of separation; the separation is finished within two  weeks, but the purgation continues sixty six days; a male child satisfies the  law together, and at once, by circumcision; but an adult female bears both the  purgation and separation every month. According to Hippocrates F17, the purgation of a new mother, after the birth  of a female, is forty two days, and after the birth of a male thirty days; so  that it should seem there is something in nature which requires a longer time  for purifying after the one than after the other, and which may in part be  regarded by this law; but it chiefly depends upon the sovereign will of the  lawgiver.
********
*FOOTNOTES:*

F16 Scheuchzer. Physic. Sacr. vol.  2. p. 314, 315.
F17 Apud Grotium in loc.

************​
ومفاده: السبب في ان المرأة اذا ولدت ذكرا تنفصل عن زوجها لمدة اسبوع للتطهير، وفي حالة ولادة الانثى تتضاعف المدة الى اسبوعين، هو (الختان للذكر) ، فالمولود الذكر يتم ختانه في اليوم الثامن، وبالتالي فانه يفقد دما ايضا في هذه العملية مما يجعله يشارك في عملية التطهير ، ( وكأن الاسبوعين تم تقسيمهما بين الام والمولود الذكر بمشاركته بفقد دم في الختان) في حين ان ولادة الانثى ، تجعل الام تتحمل ضعف المدة في التطهير  عن نفسها وعن المولودة الانثى ايضا .

المولود الذكر بفقد بعضا من دمه في الختان، فانه يرضي القانون الالهي مرة واحدة في موضوع الطهارة، في حين ان الانثى البالغة تحتاج (بعد البلوغ) الى مرة كل شهر تقضى بها فترة للتطهير من دم الطمث، وهذا بحسب القانون الالهي بل والطبيعي لمن له دراية علمية او طبية ويعرف عن هذه الامور.

التفسير يشير ايضا الى كلام (ابقراط) اليوناني المعروف بابو الطب، والذي يقول ان طهارة الام بعد ولادة الانثى تحتاج الى 42 يوما وبعد ولادة الذكر تحتاج فقط الى 30 يوما ، فهذه شهادة من عالم في الطب لا يؤمن بالكتب المقدسة ولكن تفسيره يقول ان هناك فرق في مدة طهارة الام ، فهي تحتاج وقتا اطولا اذا ولدت انثى.


جدير بالذكر ان كل الشرائع الارضية والطبية (حتى والاسلامية) تعترف بان انفصال الزوجة عن زوجها خلال فترة الحيض هو امر صحي . فهل هذا يمكن اعتباره نوعا من العقاب للمرأة مثلا ؟ او هو عقاب للرجل فقط ؟ نأسف ان المسلم دائما ينجرف نحو مهاجمة شريعة الكتاب المقدس ( متخذا من الملحدين ائمة واولياء له ) وينسى انه يطعن في الشريعة الاسلامية التي نقلت عن اليهودية في كل شيء ( حتى الختان) !!


​


----------



## hello3 (16 مارس 2010)

*رد: اية الفرق؟*

+ سلام المسيح 

ردود رائعة 

الرب يبارك حياتكم


----------



## التواقة للجنة (16 مارس 2010)

*رد: اية الفرق؟*

*ميرسى يا امة ربنا يخليكى انا اسفة على الغلطة اللى غلطتها انا بس لما بادور وبالاقى حاجة مش مقتنعة بيها بسألكوا انتوا هنا 
انا اسفة قوى بجد سامحونى 
*​


----------



## ilyas (18 مارس 2010)

*رد: اية الفرق؟*

تحية طيبة
اخوتي هل كانت المراة اليهودية تفهم هذا التفسير ام انه تفسير حديث ؟؟؟؟ فالملاحظ ان كلام الكتاب المقدس في هذه النص واضح ولا يحتاج الى تفاسير معقدة ؟؟؟ فهو موجه لاناس عاشوا قبل الاف السنين وقبل ان تخلق كلمة المعمودية و التكفير و الخطية 
ثم انكم ذكرتم ان في الاسلام ايضا انفصال المراة النافس عن زوجها هذه مغالطة ففي الاسلام يمنع وطأها فقط ولاكنها تجلس وتنام مع زوجها بعكس المسيحية فكل شئ تلمسه يصير نجس ؟؟؟؟ ولا فرق في الاسلام بين ولادة الذكر و الانثى 
ارجوا من الاخوة الافاضل عدم تغليط السائلين لاننا في منتدانا الغالي هذا نريد الحق لا غير مهما كانت ديانتنا


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (18 مارس 2010)

*رد: اية الفرق؟*



التواقة للجنة قال:


> *ميرسى يا امة ربنا يخليكى انا اسفة على الغلطة اللى غلطتها انا بس لما بادور وبالاقى حاجة مش مقتنعة بيها بسألكوا انتوا هنا *
> 
> _*انا اسفة قوى بجد سامحونى *_​


 
*متتأسفيش احنا كلنا في خدمتك ... *


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (18 مارس 2010)

*رد: اية الفرق؟*



ilyas قال:


> تحية طيبة
> اخوتي هل كانت المراة اليهودية تفهم هذا التفسير ام انه تفسير حديث ؟؟؟؟ فالملاحظ ان كلام الكتاب المقدس في هذه النص واضح ولا يحتاج الى تفاسير معقدة ؟؟؟ فهو موجه لاناس عاشوا قبل الاف السنين وقبل ان تخلق كلمة المعمودية و التكفير و الخطية


 
*قبل الاف السنين ..*
*كم الف ؟! *



> ثم انكم ذكرتم ان في الاسلام ايضا انفصال المراة النافس عن زوجها هذه مغالطة ففي الاسلام يمنع وطأها فقط ولاكنها تجلس وتنام مع زوجها بعكس المسيحية فكل شئ تلمسه يصير نجس ؟؟؟؟ ولا فرق في الاسلام بين ولادة الذكر و الانثى
> ارجوا من الاخوة الافاضل عدم تغليط السائلين لاننا في منتدانا الغالي هذا نريد الحق لا غير مهما كانت ديانتنا


 
*انت تقصد رد الإستاذ نيو مان في هذا الجزء ؟*





> جدير بالذكر ان كل الشرائع الارضية والطبية (حتى والاسلامية) تعترف بان انفصال الزوجة عن زوجها خلال فترة الحيض هو امر صحي . فهل هذا يمكن اعتباره نوعا من العقاب للمرأة مثلا ؟ او هو عقاب للرجل فقط ؟ نأسف ان المسلم دائما ينجرف نحو مهاجمة شريعة الكتاب المقدس ( متخذا من الملحدين ائمة واولياء له ) وينسى انه يطعن في الشريعة الاسلامية التي نقلت عن اليهودية في كل شيء ( حتى الختان) !!


 
*لم يخطىء عزيزي الياس !!!*
*ان كان لديك شيء عن الإسلام توجه للقسم الإسلامي ..*

*تقبل تحياتي .. *


----------



## youhnna (18 مارس 2010)

*رد: اية الفرق؟*

*الاخت تواقة
لماذا ايام تطهير الذكر 33 يوما وايام تطهير الانثى 66 يوما؟
هل هناك فرق بين مولود الذكر ومولود الانثى؟
ساجيبك باختصار شديد
ايام تطهير الام عندما تلد انثى ضعف ايام تطهيرها عندما تلد ذكر يرجع هذا التشريع لسبب بسيط جدا
الا وهو  تذكير الله للانسان بالاتى
ان ادم سقط فى الخطية مره واحدة عندما اغوى من حواء
ولكن حواء سقطت واسقطت اى اسقطها الشيطان وتسببت فى سقوط ادم
اى ان خطا حواء كان ضعف خطا ادم
هل هناك فرق بين المولود ذكر والمولود انثى امام الله؟
بالقطع لا اذ ان التقدمة عنهم كما ذكرتى واحدة فكلها انفس متساويه امام الله​*


----------



## NEW_MAN (18 مارس 2010)

*رد: اية الفرق؟*



ilyas قال:


> تحية طيبة
> اخوتي هل كانت المراة اليهودية تفهم هذا التفسير ام انه تفسير حديث ؟؟؟؟



لا لم يكن اليهود يفهمون كثيرا من وصايا الناموس ، مثل عدم الاكل من الذبيحة بعد اليوم الثالث من ذبحها  :
( وان كانت ذبيحة قربانه نذرا او نافلة ففي يوم تقريبه ذبيحته تؤكل.وفي الغد يؤكل ما فضل منها.
17  واما الفاضل من لحم الذبيحة في اليوم الثالث فيحرق بالنار.)
(لاويين 7: 16 - 17) 

نحن نعرف الان عن البكتريا والتعفن ، ولدينا ثلاجات تحفظ اللحوم الى شهور ، ولكن في القديم وفي الجو الصحراوي وبدون ثلاجات كان اللحوم في اليوم الثالث تبدأ في التحلل والتعفن والاصابة بالفطريات والبكتريا وما الى ذلك ، فاليهودي لم يعرف كل هذا ولكنه كان يطيع الوصية !!!

تماما مثل طفل صغير ، امه تقول له لا تقترب من النار حتى لا تحترق ، فهو يطيع حتى لو لم يدرك او يفهم العواقب كما يفهمها الكبير .

الرد : اولا ، كان من الكتاب المقدس وليس من التفسيرات اليهودية ، الذين تشددوا في تفسيرات كثيرة من حفظ السبت والصوم والصلاة الشكلية والعشور المغلوطة ، وتفسيرات كثيرة خاطئة ( مثل العين بالعين والسن بالسن ) وكلها انتقدها السيد المسيح كما تعرف وصحح مفاهيم كثيرة لتفسيرات فريسية مغلوطة ، وثانيا ، كان موجها للمسلم الذي لديه نفس التشريع، ولكنه يغالط نفسه فقط عندما يسمعه من الكتاب المقدس !!!

تحياتي


----------



## ilyas (20 مارس 2010)

*رد: اية الفرق؟*

الف شكر اخي cristian رغم انك لم تجبني تقبل تحياتي ولك منى اطيب المنى


----------



## geegoo (20 مارس 2010)

*رد: اية الفرق؟*



ilyas قال:


> تحية طيبة
> اخوتي هل كانت المراة اليهودية تفهم هذا التفسير ام انه تفسير حديث ؟؟؟؟ فالملاحظ ان كلام الكتاب المقدس في هذه النص واضح ولا يحتاج الى تفاسير معقدة ؟؟؟ فهو موجه لاناس عاشوا قبل الاف السنين وقبل ان تخلق كلمة المعمودية و التكفير و الخطية
> ثم انكم ذكرتم ان في الاسلام ايضا انفصال المراة النافس عن زوجها هذه مغالطة ففي الاسلام يمنع وطأها فقط ولاكنها تجلس وتنام مع زوجها بعكس المسيحية فكل شئ تلمسه يصير نجس ؟؟؟؟ ولا فرق في الاسلام بين ولادة الذكر و الانثى
> ارجوا من الاخوة الافاضل عدم تغليط السائلين لاننا في منتدانا الغالي هذا نريد الحق لا غير مهما كانت ديانتنا


*الرد عليك في مشاركة الاستاذ نيومان ...
أنا بس حابب انبهك ان المسيحية لا تحكم بنجاسة المرأة ...
هذا خطأ ...
أما بالنسبة للجزء الثاني ...
 الأخت التواقة للجنة كل من شارك في مواضيعها أثني علي اسلوبها المهذب ...
فلا داعي لاختلاق مشاكل ..*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (20 مارس 2010)

*رد: اية الفرق؟*

*مما  لا  خلاف  عليه  وهنا  -عن بعد إذنكم  اتكلم بصفتى طبيب وجراح-  ان هناك   أهميه  رهيبه لفترة  النفاس التى تعقب الولاده  من حيث   كون الجسم والنفس   للام فى أشد مراحل الاحتاج للتعافى والنقاهه   والحرص الشديد  فى العناية الصحية  بجسم الام  والمولود فى حالة إستجمام      عموما....
( ويلزم الاشارة  لطبيعة حياة الشعب الاسرائيلي  على وجه الخصوص فى بريه سيناء -كما  لو  كانوا بدو  -  قبيل المسيح باكثر من أربعةعشر قرنا  وحالتهم وخبراتهم الوقائية -فالله  الذى اوحى كتابه المقدس يهمه ان يناسب ظروف كل البشر فى كل الاجيال وكل الثقافات.#)
نرجع لموضوع النفاس وتجنب العدوى  المهبلية  سؤاء بالبكتيرية او الفطريات او الفيروسات التى تنتقل وتنشط بالاتصال الجنسي  على وجه الاولوية- وبالتنقل -بوسائل ذلك الزمان وبممارسة مقتضيات الحياة اليومية بين قطاعات من المؤمنين البسطاء او الريفيين أو الرعاه -أو البدو الرحل -مرحليا فى برية سيناى
كان من الضرورة التركيز  -وهذا قمة فى التوفيق-من منظور النقد-طبيا  على فترة النفاس لتحديد إقامه المرأءه-إن صح التعبير  وأمعانا ومبالغة فى ذلك بحظر مجيئها للمقدس-خيمة العبادة الدينية-والتركيز  على حاجة متعلقاتها الشخصيه وفراشها للتطهير  بالنقع  فى الماء فترات قد تطول ثم للنشر فى نور الشمس واستعمال الزوفا - اللوف فى التنظيف
والحرص مما قد تسببه افرازاتها ودمومها  من نقل للعدوى
ايضا هذا تكريم لها لمنع صدور روائح أو ظهور دموم او إفرازات على خلفية   مؤخرات ثيابها امام العابدين فى مواضع العباده الجمهورية العامة -حرصا على مظهرها وسلامة مشاعرها- وطبعا  الحديث موصول فيما يتعلق بالحالة الوجدانية  والعصبية والنفسية من  تغييرات 
من اسباب مضاعفة المده  فى حمل الاناث وجد انه فى هذه الحالة  تكون نسبة الهرمونات فى دمها زائدا عما لوكان  حملها ذكرا    وبعد الولاده  يحدث مضاعفات مضاعفة  فى حالة الانثي-ونقول ان هذا ليس دائما -لكنه موجود وبالتالى لزم مضاعفة مده الاستجمام

لكن على فكرة لاوجود   للدنس او النجاسة  فى العهد الجديد ولا فى فكر الكنيسة رغم محاولات بعض اخواتنا  الغير مسيحين   تشويه صورة بعض ماجاء فى الدسقولية

ضحكت كثيرا على ما نقلته بعض المواقع الغير  مسيحية لترسيخ فى وعى    عميانها الذين تجرجرهم وراها -  كلمة سنه وستين يوما     بدلا من 66 يوما.  ( ربنا يصلح حالنا جميعا)
أتعجب كثيرا   -من أخوتنا الغير مسيحين  - لطالما   ناوروا   وساوموا  وإبتزوا  فى حواراتهم طلبا  لنص حرفي 
والان هناك عشرات النصوص الحرفية الزاعقة الصاعقة الصريحة الفصيحة التى لاتقول لافرق بين الذكر والانثي فى العهد الجديد ولن اذكر لهم الشواهد والارقام-اماكن ورودها -  هم شاطرين ويعرفوا  يجدوها - غن ارادوا  -غن خلصت النوايا-  أتراها خلصت*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (20 مارس 2010)

*رد: اية الفرق؟*

للتصليح  أخطاء مطبعيه  غير مقصوده فى تعليقي رقم 14 اللى أوله
مما لاخلاف عليه
فى السطر - الخط الثانى  من اسفل  
النصوص الصريحة الفصيحة التى تقول -(مافيش  لا)  التى تقول  أنه لافرق بين الذكر والانثي
السطر الأخير  إن   خلصت النوايا  -إن  أرادوا


----------



## fredyyy (22 مارس 2010)

*رد: اية الفرق؟*

*رجاء من كل الأعضاء عدم التجريح *

*وضبط النفس والتحلى بالحكمة *

*حُذِفَت كل المشاركات ذات الحوار الشخصي*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 مارس 2010)

*رد: اية الفرق؟*

خلاص خلي التائبه لله تحترم حالها اخي فريدي

دي نازله سب في الكتاب المقدس و نشيد الانشاد و نازله بترتع في المنتدي سخريه و سبابا في نشيد الانشاد بالذات كانه مجله اباحيه حاشا لله

ارجو تنبيهها انها تظبط نفسها شويه عشان بتجرح و لما عملت نفس الي هيا بتعمله زعلت يبقي حسيتي بقي بشعور سب الغير؟؟؟

شكرا لك اخي فريدي

ربنا يباركك

سلام و نعمه


----------



## التائبةلله (22 مارس 2010)

*رد: اية الفرق؟*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*
*أستاذى الفاضل هى الى كانت بتتكلم الاول وانا برد عليها برضو معرفش لية هى أصلا بتعاملنى كدة بجفاء زى متكون هى اللى صح وانا غلط انا كنت بس بعرفها باللى هى بتفترى علينا بية*
*وشكرا لعدلك أستاذى انا بصراحة فى البداية قولت هتحذفة مشاركتى أنا بس لكن لله الحمد لسة بيوجد ناس يخافون الله ويحققون العدل شكرا لك مرة ثانية على هذا العدل الذى لم أشعر بة هنا الا هذة المرة*


----------



## fredyyy (22 مارس 2010)

*رد: اية الفرق؟*



التائبةلله قال:


> *معرفش لية هى أصلا بتعاملنى كدة بجفاء *
> 
> *وشكرا لعدلك أستاذى انا بصراحة فى البداية قولت هتحذفة مشاركتى أنا بس *
> *لكن لله الحمد لسة بيوجد ناس يخافون الله ويحققون العدل *
> *شكرا لك مرة ثانية على هذا العدل الذى لم أشعر بة هنا الا هذة المرة*


 

*خلاص مفيش جفاء ولا غيرة إبدئي صفحة جديد مع أختك *

*على فكرة ... هدف الشيطان إننا نظل نلوم بعض على تصرفات شخصية *

*وننسى الهدف الأساسي وهو البحث عن الحق *

*ينشغل كل واحد فينا بما قال الآخر ... وننسى أقوال الله *


*نحن نخاف الله ... ولا يُشغلنا مدح أو مذمة ... بل يهمنا المدح الذي من الله *

*كما مدح الله داود *
اعمال الرسل 13 : 22
 .... وَجَدْتُ دَاوُدَ بْنَ يَسَّى *رَجُلاً حَسَبَ قَلْبِي* الَّذِي *سَيَصْنَعُ كُلَّ مَشِيئَتِي. *​


----------



## التائبةلله (22 مارس 2010)

*رد: اية الفرق؟*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
فأنا أبدا اولا أستاذى وأمد اليها يدى وأقولها أسفى لو زعلتك منى وان شاء الله الشيطان مش هيدخل بينا تانى الى ان تقوم الساعة أختى
وسامحينى لو كلامى زعلك منى لكن متأسفة أختى 
وان شاء الله تدوم بيننا صداقة وأخوة للابد
أحبك فى الله أختى
فهل تقبلينى أختك كما قبلتك أختى


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 مارس 2010)

*رد: اية الفرق؟*

اوكي لا مانع لان المسيح قال احبوا اعدائكم باركوا لاعنيكم صلوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم و يطردونكم 

انتي بس سبيتي جامد اوي اوي دون فهم للاسف 

اسئلي بدلا من الهجوم

عموما انا بقفل جهازي بعد اما اخلص شغل مش بفتكر حاجه هههههههههههه

خلاص يا ستي 

ربنا يباركك

سلام


----------

